# E Store



## briachtor (Dec 3, 2007)

I want to develop an E store where companies and teams and schools can order online. does anyone have any suggestions on who to use. i see other screen printing companies doing this and is takes the pressure off the coach, parent or business to collect order forms. Please help. thanks
Brian


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

go with customized website option.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Pretty much any ecommerce solution will allow you to create 'collections'. Each collection would contain the products of that particular school. Depending on your hosting company, you can even have unique url's. For example schoolname.yourcompanyname.com. Or yourcompanyname.com/schoolname.

Is that what you mean? If not, provide links to examples.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

You can go with customized website option, so you can easily offer every options on your website which you want


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Opencart allows you to open multiple stores, password protect them and style them to look differently. It's mobile responsive and free


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I just set up something similar similar using Opencart. Each 'organization' has it's own products but it is all administered from one admin page. The 'easiest' way to do it is if you can create subdomains in your hosting package, then redirect them to the main page. It took me a few days to get it configured correctly but once you get the first one done, it's pretty easy to add more 'stores'.


----------



## briachtor (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! i was out of the country for a while and just read your responses! i will check them out!
bri


----------



## lil lime designs (Feb 12, 2016)

customized


----------



## toljadj (Nov 6, 2015)

customized will be expensive option... but best solution
also u can use magento as online store etc
there is many other possibilities


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Also take a look at AGP e-Solutions. AGP e-Solutions


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Laura do you know any easy way to customize website ?


----------



## Rankin Textile (Feb 17, 2016)

You can go with Inksoft. They have a fundraising option which allows you to setup individual websites for schools/teams. They have a great designer too. You can check out the designer here

You can check out one of the school stores here.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

You should go for E-commerce Website


----------

